# Mikes tapes for constipation?



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Ive heard some people on the constipation board talk about using mike's tapes to help. Anyone try it for constipation? What exactly are the tapes and do they work? ALso, where can you get them and how much do they cost?Thanks!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

KellieCheck out the CBT and Hypnotherapy Success thread. There are several people there who have IBS-C and were helped. I read through it with interest to see if it did help all kinds of problems or mostly one specifically. I'm IBS C/D and find that using some of the other solutions on the board were tough since solving one often causes the other. I was pleased to find that the tapes worked well for all kinds.I'm just up to day 50 but can see some improvements already.Nancy


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Kellie:The tapes definitely do help with constipation. I did them probably about 1-1/2 years ago. When I started I would be constipated for 2, sometimes 3 days, and then have D. I am rarely constipated now.I'd definitely recommend giving them a try. JeanG


----------

